# A bride's gift



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow and well done. She looks beautiful.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh my word, that dress is gorgeous, and the bride is so beautiful. what a perfect combination. great job on the dress.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy Cow! That is gorgeous! Beautiful gown. Beautiful bride. Handsome groom. What more do you want?

The gown is elegant. I love the ruffles.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful,now that's an accomplishment! By the way,where did they get married?The scenery is beautiful.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Aran said:


> Holy Cow! That is gorgeous! Beautiful gown. Beautiful bride. Handsome groom. What more do you want?
> 
> The gown is elegant. I love the ruffles.


Thanks Aran, some grand childern with those looks to knit for wouldn't be a bad thing, right?

:-D


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

maureenb said:


> Beautiful,now that's an accomplishment! By the way,where did they get married?The scenery is beautiful.


Croton Point State Park in New York. It was a beautiful spot, thanks.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow! I am totally in awe of you for making this stunning dress. How on earth did you do it? I'm glad you have a good DIL, I do too, she is my best friend and I know I am SO blessed in this. With you as her MIL she can't go far wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Beautiful Bride also. Oh and the groom is pretty good looking too. 
But that dress is amazing. Tell them congratulations. 
How long did it take you to make?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


She is a very lucky girl.......I hope she can save it for her daughter, or daughter in law too.


----------



## MOM_WOW (Dec 1, 2011)

Excellent job! Stunning! Shows off her beautiful figure so well! 

Congrats!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow!! Its soo pretty. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KUDOS, KUDOS and MORE KUDOS. I bow to you, EVERYTHING and EVERYBODY in the picture looks FANTASTIC! Congratulations on all your accomplishments and new DIL>


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

what a special thing for you and her. what an hei rloom!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW, I am in awe. Beautiful gown!! Congrats on the new daughter in law and the good choice by your handsome son.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Beautiful Bride also. Oh and the groom is pretty good looking too.
> But that dress is amazing. Tell them congratulations.
> How long did it take you to make?


Thanks a lot. It took me 3 and a half months of knitting every evening. But we had a lot of fun, I making it and seeing how great she was looking, and for both of us the closeness it brought was worth every minute and more.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> Wow! I am totally in awe of you for making this stunning dress. How on earth did you do it? I'm glad you have a good DIL, I do too, she is my best friend and I know I am SO blessed in this. With you as her MIL she can't go far wrong.


Thanks a lot. The dress is from the book Wedding Knits by Suss Cousins, though I changed it a little, mostly the skirt which I did from the top down since that made more sense to fit he as I went.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

She looks gorgeous and so does the dress. What an heirloom. d


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like a storybook wedding.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That dress and bride are stunning. You should be very proud what lovely work. The groom looks great too!


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW you must have a great relationship.. it is beautiful and she looked so confident and gorgeous. Your son is a cutie,too... Bless you all.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

This is simply stunning. Can you give us some details on the type of yarn you used?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely stunning! You are a very talented lady!!
The bride and groom are stunning too! Congratulations!
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Wow! It is beautiful!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> This is simply stunning. Can you give us some details on the type of yarn you used?


I used two yarns from Berroco, Lustra in bechamel color and Inca Gold, blanco. They were the closest to the suggested by the pattern, which are no longer made. Fortunately they worked out just fine.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Such a lot of work, I can tell you two have a great relation. If I had tried this it would still be on the needles. Congradulations for your family Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

all are simlply elegant.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! My son is getting married later this year to a wonderful girl but that dress is way beyond my skill level. I think a shawl is on the horizon. Thanks so much for sharing that lovely pic!


----------



## Jilze (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful! Wow, how courageous! Beautifully done!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

wow that is just stunning! what a great photo they both look so happy !


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow congratulations on such a beautiful wedding gown.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is a beautiful wedding dress x


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is a gorgeous gown. I"m sure she appreciates the time and labor it took. As well as, the opportunity to hand this handmade heirloom down to others (pearls or ribbion might lend a individual touch that many call for today). 
Either way this is perfect, and I congradulate you on your work.


ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


----------



## calla6 (Apr 10, 2011)

WOW THAT IS BEAUTIFUL, X


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

What a wonderful thing to do, how long did it take you to accomplish? And how fabulous that she would agree to it, the bride's dress is something special. One note-give her a skein or two of the yarn you used, so if her daughter wants to wear it in years to come and it needs to be altered, she will have some of the original yarn and, hopefully, it will still be the same color.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Well done. rujam


----------



## Tari (Jul 31, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL! Beautiful couple/pix too! Congratulations to them!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAmazing!!!!!!


----------



## lynnecoop (Nov 23, 2011)

WOW. So beautiful!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

I have nothing to say, lost for words, can't find the words to describe this stunning dress.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful . Can you share the pattern, or where to get it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

How elegant! It looks so lovely. You should be very proud. She is stunningly beautiful. And he looks quite handsome as well. Wishing them love and happiness for many years as they begin their lives together.


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

OMG!!! The gown is absolutely georgeous!! Beautiful couple! Great work! Positively fabulous!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! And only a very special mother- in-law can make this!


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely, how nice to see a bride that does look like a meringue or one with vast quantities of bare flesh showing. Very tasteful as well as clever.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That dress is amazing! Well done and what a lovely start to a married life to have something made by here mother-in-law!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, well done. Leonora


----------



## knitcrow11 (Nov 9, 2011)

WOW!!! beautiful dress and perfect fit. Congratulations!!


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Holey moley that is beautiful and so is the bride and groom. Not in a million years would I even attempt something like that. You did good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks to you all my fellow knitters for your remarks. I was lucky to have time in my hands since I retired, and I am very lucky to be a part of their lives, so in a way crafting this dress was a labor of love from me. I must confess that it turned out beyond my expectations, so I was lucky there too. Thanks again!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, what a very special and beautiful thing to make. It is totally amazing, well done you.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW! your work is spectacular! The dress and the bride are beautiful.


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

This wedding gown is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you so much for posting the picture. What a wonderful bonding experience for you two. It is awesome to have great in-laws. I have a wonderful DIL and SIL and I feel so blessed. Congratulations.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

The dress is just gorgeous and modest too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Amazing! She is beautiful!


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

A wedding dress is the ultimate hard knit! Well done for such a fantastic job it's lovely and such o handsome couple!


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, speechless is the word, beautiful job, & everyone look magnificent. Congratulations!! May the marriage be richly blessed with God's Love, Joy & Peace. God Bless everyone in the families.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

What a superb beautiful job you did..both look fantastic..did you also make the bouquet?


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow i give you a gold medal for that dress !!!


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

What an incredible feat! The dress could not have fit her better. It is truly amazing. Congratulations to the Bride and Groom on their marriage and Congratulations to you for a job better than well done!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC!! Congratulations.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful-


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

WOW!!! Very Beautiful!


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow! That is so elegant and gorgeous! And she wears it so well. You are a very lucky family.


----------



## bertie (Feb 5, 2011)

Very beautiful. I can not imagine myself doing anything so beautiful


----------



## kabbabs (Sep 26, 2011)

That dress to so precious as is the relationship that you have built with your new daughter. How lovely for all or you!


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Stunningggggggggg awesome work what a lucky woman she is to have now a handsome husband and talented mother in law.


----------



## Tinker Belle (Jan 26, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


What a generous and loving gift. Your DIL must be a very special young woman. What a wonderful addition to your family. She looks terrific in your beautiful creation.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous- dress-bride and groom


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

The dress is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Appleblossom (May 6, 2011)

This is very beautiful!!


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow beautiful. Where did u find the pattern. Have been looking for one. Any chance u could share.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

WOW - absolutely stunning. And what a beautiful couple. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Stunning! The bride is gorgeous, the groom handsome....the gown...beautiful. It should be carefully preserved for future generations.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful! It fits her perfectly. You are a very talented knitter.


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

BRAVO!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

wow!That is so beautiful!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh my word!! That is stunning!! What a wonderful accomplishment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous and what a wonderful gift!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't stop going back to look at your beautiful creation and the bride and groom. That is such a gorgeous dress and to think you made it, just boggles my mind. Congratulations to everyone!
Pat


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

WOW. Sandy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful bride and dress. I am so impressed with how well it fits her lovely figure. Were you able to try it on as you knit? Did you have to make many adjustments?


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

That is the most amazing treasure.


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

That dress is beautiful! I do hope you have or will have a wedding portrait of the couple showing off that gorgeous dress.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fantastic, what a clever lady you are, it looks beautiful on a beautiful looking bride.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

OMG! That is awesome! Beautiful dress and very handsome couple. (Oh to be able to wear a knit dress and look that good!) You are a very talented lady.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh My goodness...I cant even imagine making something so beautiful...what a wonderful DIL....I cant even get some of my relatives to wear hats I have made...She has a fantastic figure...A beautiful couple.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Truly a work of art and love. Beautiful!


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

I am speechless!! The dress is awesome! The bride and groom are awesome!! What more could you ask for? Oh, yeah, you did mention grandchildren


----------



## rdmjazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

Fabulous, stunning, simply elegant and sexy. Lucky DIL, Son and MIL. Wishing you all happiness.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

WOW - what a beautiful everything!!! Your work looks amazing and son and DIL - well you are truly blessed!


----------



## LizzyLoops (Apr 21, 2011)

WOW. This is really gorgeous. Your daughter looks beautiful.
Great Job!!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful. She is a very lucky woman to have you in her life.


----------



## 30281 (Aug 2, 2011)

You done a great job on the dress you should be very pleased and the bride must be also .Beautiful bride and handsome groom . Great day Patricia


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

that is awesome!!! amazing job.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Please tell us all the story of how this came to be! Who had the idea, what did you knit it from? It is just so beautiful and creative and such a gift. How did you come up with the design, etc. 

It is just incredibly beautiful!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I just am in awe of the beautiful work and the fabulous fit, you are indeed a super knitter and a great MIL!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Judy Young (Dec 1, 2011)

The picture is absolutely stunning.
What a compliment this lady has made to a mother in law to wear a dress that she has made; this shouts affection and pride. A one off, brilliant.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful ! I didn't think anyone made gowns nowadays....I made mine, my mother's gown for my wedding, then my matron-of -honor's at the last minute after she had a baby.


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

The dress is beautiful, well done, It must have taken a long time to make, and it fit her so great. 
Great job.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Cecilia, your work is stunning! ! !

Thanks for sharing this gorgeous project. You are an incredible knitter.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree....speechless. Beautiful doesn't begin to do this justice. Congrats!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am totally speechless!!! It is so beautiful


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh my word, was the first thing from my lips! Wow! What a great way to begin a lifelong relationship with your DIL. She must be someone very special for you to put all that work into that gown. But then you must be a very special MIL to put all that work into that gorgeous gown. One lucky groom to have 2 such special ladies.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Oooh, La la. This is the icing on the cake. What a beautiful wedding gown you made with your own little hands and lots of love. I wish the bride and groom many years of happiness. I'm sure you treasure every photo of the wedding. Storing it in an acid-free box with extra skeins for enlarging/changing for future generations is a great tip. I'm still speechless. Never saw anything so beautiful. Patricia


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## jeannewmie (Aug 12, 2011)

What a lovely dress - and gift. I pray often for a wonderful future daughter-in-law. Looks like it's happened for you!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i wish the best for the bride & groom.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Unbelieveable, it's beautiful, the dress, the bride & groom.
WoW!


----------



## anaknits (Jan 23, 2011)

Simply beautiful...great, amazing job . What talent.God bless you!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is simply stunning! How long did it take you to make it? Did she love it as much as you hoped she would? Did she have any input on the design or did you just pick the color of the yarn and the pattern yourself? She is just beautiful! So is the groom, only very handsome! When did they get married?


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I am speechless....the love and affection is so moving! I can't imagine it taking only three months! The fit is perfect! This is stunning!!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing this with us. I just can't do justice with words what I am feeling...


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! What wonderful memories of that day for you to treasure! x


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Granmama said:


> Wow beautiful. Where did u find the pattern. Have been looking for one. Any chance u could share.


Thanks. The dress in in Wedding Knits by suss cousins. I changed it a little to fit, but mailny the skirt which I did from the top down because that made sense to me to modify the fit along the way.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oh my word, that dress is gorgeous, and the bride is so beautiful. what a perfect combination. great job on the dress.


Yes, I do heartily agree. Gorgeous dress and couple.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

This is probably a dumb question But is it lined? It is so beautiful I think that it is without a doubt way beyond my abilities


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is the first time I've ever seen a hand-knit wedding gown and it's incredible! Your new daughter looks absolutely beautiful in it and I think it's so special that you made it and she wore it.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## suzagrace9 (Aug 15, 2011)

The gown is beautiful! I don't think I would ever have the nerve to try to make a wedding gown.


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

It is a good thing Kate Middleton didn't see this first - it is truly made for a princess. As the mother of one son, I know he was thrilled to see this bond between the two ladies he loves most in life.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> This is probably a dumb question But is it lined? It is so beautiful I think that it is without a doubt way beyond my abilities


Not lined, but so her beautiful figure was a requirement, right? She wore a very tight slip with a built in bra.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably a dumb question But is it lined? It is so beautiful I think that it is without a doubt way beyond my abilities
> ...


We were invited to a wedding where the bride didn't wear any undergarments because she didn't want any undergarments lines.

Your DIL looks Great with the dress you made even with undergarments. The dress drapes so nice on her.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I am speechless! It's CLASSIC, simple lines, ruffles for softness, and absolutely beautiful. So is the bride!


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

What a beautiful dress and a lovely couple. You did beautiful work. Hopefully the dress will be passed down through the generation;s . Can you visualize that dress being warned 50 to 100 years from now. I sure can. It is a keep sake. Thank for sharing.


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, so sexy !!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful, and she is stunning in it. Great piece of work.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

hOW BEAUTIFUL AND WHAT AN HEIRLOOM...BEST WISHES TO THE BRIDE AND GROOM :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gorgeous' The bride looks very pleased. Beautiful Bride, Handsome Groom, Beautiful day. Perfect.


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have to comment on this....it is fantastic! Wow, she has just the right figure for a knit, too. Amazingly well done!!!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely STUNNING!!! Dress, model, creator. I'm in awe. How long did it take you to make the gown? You are a genious! 

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW!! Words fail me!! When I first opened the picture, I thought it would be something like a shawl or a bridal purse. WOW!! This is truly a Kodak moment. Everything is perfect! The bride, the groom, the back drop, and THAT DRESS!! I'm totally in awe of you. The fact that you made it and it turned out so gorgeous, makes it really extra special. Congratulations!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I think I have been smacked speechless. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! A job well done and she is wearing it with pride.


----------



## edie maurice (May 5, 2011)

Very beautiful dress. I can't imagine the work involved. It looks custom made and it is. What a beautiful gift to the bride and groom


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

How precious that you would do this. She must be very special. It is beautiful as is the bride.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Beautiful couple and amazing dress!


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful! What a treasure!


----------



## LauraMae (Jun 4, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful and all I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous,gorgeous,gorgeous dress!!!!


----------



## whojaexpect (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my what a beautiful, breath taking gown and bride. Such a special heirloom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

There isn't anything left to say - absolutely gorgeous gown.
My hat's off to you. The wedding pair look very happy.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW, What a beautiful dress and lovely couple..


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW!!!! about _everything_.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

What a perfect gown! I have magnified it on my computer, and am still not sure if it is knitted or just sewn. It looks so soft and beautiful, can it really be that you knitted it?! What a creation for such a wonderful event. Congratulations!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

That dress is amazing!!


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

joycevv said:


> What a perfect gown! I have magnified it on my computer, and am still not sure if it is knitted or just sewn. It looks so soft and beautiful, can it really be that you knitted it?! What a creation for such a wonderful event. Congratulations!


Thanks! Knitted and sewn together, the skirt is one piece and the top three pieces plus sleeves. The ruffles added after.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Words aren't adequate ......what an accomplishment!!! I can only imagine what would go thru most girls minds if their mil said they would knit their wedding gown for them lol! That was a real compliment that she said "yes" to you!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, Beautiful dress and bride congrats to your son and DIL


----------



## abbie_g (Jan 7, 2012)

Absolutely Gorgous!!!!! Super great job!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! The bridal gown looks so comfortable to wear, without scratchy crinoline or netting, and no beads to sit on - and that "kicky" ruffle on the hem is perfect!


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome! Your daughter-in-law is beautiful and the dress is breath- taking! Congrats on a nice job!


----------



## Banyonhilda (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome! Your daughter-in-law is beautiful and the dress is breath- taking! Congrats on a nice job!


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


That is jus sooooo beautiful,and what a happy twosome they make  you get five stars for this


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Zowie! That is beautiful. The bride a groom ain't bad either. Edith


----------



## Karinza (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, I would never have thought that you could make such a beautiful thing as a wedding dress! Outstanding job!


----------



## elfish_midget (Jan 28, 2012)

That is amazing!!! How long did that take you? :O


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

WOW...YOUR GIFT IS INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful work! What a special day you helped create. The couple look so happy.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, and she will cherish it for years to come!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW! What a lucky bride! That is absoulutely beautiful!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is beautiful, must have taken years to knit! Looks fantastic.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm speechless! what a lovely gown, lovely bride and lovely story. thank you for sharing!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow - that is beautiful, as is the bride.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow this is just stunning and a sure heirloom, congratulations.


----------



## songsiren (Jan 29, 2012)

Your work is stunning! Amazing dress. What a lucky daughter-in-law.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

just beautiful. a memory to treasure for sure


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

ditto to all the above.... absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

it's beautiful and so are they.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

This must be the all-time posting for the most comments. Naturally, all comments are complimentary. You made so many people happy by posting the photo. Thanks. Patricia
PS Do you have any other gorgeous items that you'd like to share with us? I'm sure we would all love to see more of your work. Patricia


----------



## lady_macbeth_78 (Feb 24, 2011)

What an accomplishment! Please tell me you'll be entering it into the state fair. It is stunning and perfect for her figure. What weight of yarn did you use?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, just beautiful and very lovely couple :thumbup:


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

beautiful - such talent

my mom made my wedding gown in 1974 as well as the maid of honor & 2 bride's maids gowns.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow!!!! When someone says it looks like that dress was made for her, it sure was. Good choice. My ?s, How long did it take you? What fiber did you use? And of coarse, what size needles? Hope you don't have any aches or pains from your gorgeous project. You will be loved for all times because you put all that effort into the one your son has chosen as his partner. Congratulations on all accounts. You are a special lady.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

She should be on the cover of a knitting magazine. Just beautiful!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. We just don't see knitting like this every day. Fabulous work. It looks beautiful on her. The fit is perfect.


----------



## Juney66 (Apr 11, 2011)

I am gobsmacked, how fab is that, I bet she is so pleased you are her MIL. Juney x


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


Woooheee. Nice.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Beautiful,you should be so proud !


----------



## smrdeld (Jun 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

WOW! WOW!WOW! That is amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful. Not every bride would have the figure for a knit dress, but she is lovely in it, what a lovely picture they make.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ditto to all those wonderful things that have been said. I am in awe!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

"VERY NICE....I hope it was totally appreciated.... very nice work and design


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


My daughter would love to have a crocheted gown for her wedding late this year. Is that enough time to make it for her? Your gift is soooo beautiful!!! Could you please send me info on how to get the pattern? My email address is: [email protected]
Thank you soooo much!!! BLESSINGS!!! patti


----------



## Ruth61 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow!!! Thats beautiful!x


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh, thank you. This is the one I was trying to find. I help with a knitting class and I told the ladies about this dress, so I wanted to back up my words with a picture. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This is what I made for my very spaecial daughter in law: her wedding gown


See my reply later on. I forgot to click on "quote reply". Thank you so much.


----------

